# Double Albert + Fob-Drop



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

*tries to sneak in, unnoticed by the forum*

Crashes into suit of armour!!

Ah rats...

Hello everyone.

This is to introduce my homemade double-albert pocketwatch chain:










It's 100% brass. It has a T-bar, and three teardrop-shaped spring-clips, for the watch, the other thing that goes in the other pocket (whatever it may be), and for a central fob-drop.

The two chains are 10 inches long, and the central drop is 4 inches long.

What do you think? I was wondering if 4 inches is too long for a fob-drop. Maybe 2-3 inches instead...

I also found an old, Chinese-style coin which I made into a decorative fob:










I got the idea for it from a Sherlock Holmes story. "The Adventure of the Red-Headed League".


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice.

right though, about 2'ish might look better.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the feeback. Yes I'm trying to figure out how long/short the drop should be. 4 inches looks pretty stupid...F

For comparison, the chain in that second photograph has a drop of two inches.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice work, Shangas....where've you been?... not heard from you for ages. The DA looks good, but as you, and others say, I think the fob drop is a bit too long at 4". Where did you find the chain? I like the simple look. Here's my DA with its drop...I reckon its about an inch long, but with the addition of the bolt ring (for quick fob changes) plus the fob itself, you're probably looking at 2 1/2".


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Rog!!

I've been indulging other interests. For the past 2 months I've been busy restoring my grandmother's vintage sewing machine (you can see photos and the story behind it, in my thread in the PHOTOGRAPHY board if you wish).

I bought the chain for $4 at the local thrift-shop. It was originally a cheap piece of jewellery. A costume necklace. But the chain was solid brass. So I threw out the necklace, and with leftover bits and pieces from other chains that I had, and two pairs of pliers, I worked the chain until I came up with that arrangement that you see there.

I've since shortened the drop to two inches. I think that's much more appropriate.

There's a teardrop clasp (it was original to the chain when I bought it) on the fob-drop. That way, I can chop and change fobs as I wish.

In one pocket is my pocketwatch. In the other pocket is my vest-pocket fountain pen.


----------

